# R.I.P Ragedy Ann.



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

So, this horse was not mine, but i loved her soooo much.

I called her Rage. She was the sweetest most caring belgain i have ever met. She was....32years old.

I went on a trail ride with my old horse Rusty(which now belongs to my friend) and we were walking up to the barn, but we have to go through a feild. At a bunch of trees i saw a roany figure lying down. so i just thought it was a deer or whatever. But i decided to go see what it actually was. It was a horse that was laying down. It looked like Rage but i had to make sure. Ok well let me tell you how i found out it was her.

One time she jumped over a barbed wire fence. It was at her old owners house, but they did not want to take care of her. So someone at my barn bought her. And the people who bought her hated her soooo much they did not even take care of her wound. Well anyway when she jumped over the fence she cut around her crochish area. And the cut was huge. The owners did not even care. I loved Rage so much, I payed for her sugery. She had a scare from it and that is how i knew it was her.

Anyway, I lifted up her back leg at saw the scare. I thought she just got out of her pasture and hurt her leg. But then i saw...that she was not breathing. I knew she has died. I just still could not figure out how she jumped over the fence(or just got out) cuz she counld'nt jump cuz of the stitches. That night i called the owners. And i was screaming at the owner this is what i said "YOU KNOW THAT YOUR HORSE IS LAYING IN THE FEILD DEAD, AND YOU DON'T EVEN CARE!!" This is the answer i got back "oh, ok, burry it.'' I was so ****ed at her. And then i said "YOU DON'T GIVE A **** ABOUT THIS HORSE DO YOU? i PAYED FOR THE SUGERY FOR YOUR HORSE!" No answer. And then i hung up. The next day i burried Rage.
I know that she is in horsey Heaven and is one of those stars up in the sky at night.

R.I.P Rage


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

OMG. Im so sorry, some people just don't deserve to have horses, or any kind of animals, period.

If they have any other horses you should take pictures of the way their mistreated, (if the other ones are neglected) so you can send them to the police, or which ever animal rescue you have in your area. 

Or just steal them all :wink:

Again, im very sorry for your loss. But atleast now shes out of pain and doesn't have to deal with her evil owners anymore, right? (I know thats sad to say but if it's better for her ..)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya that is true^. the BO kicked them out of our barn


----------

